# electrolitic cells



## Catxyoli (Nov 26, 2008)

Hi after reading and reading ,trying to find quamicals and tecniques i was wondering (as read somewhere in forum) can jewelry gold be refined in a electrolitic celll im tended to do it for example i can buy gold at 14€/gram i thought i could refine it at home and melt it or leave it that way but purer .

my question is the material for do that what is the best acid to do it where to find it and what cathode do i use ?

should i use for ex. gold atached to one side of (electricity) and for example stainless steel on the other to remove silver?

do it again with copper to remove copper?

what should be the best way to electricaly purify Gold?

thanks in advance


----------



## butcher (Nov 26, 2008)

check out steves sulfuric cell, also http://www.goldrecovery.us
Im not sure if it can handle 14k, if not maybe inquart it,
I have not used this process so I can not advise on it, 
you need chemicals for most any recovery or refining,
when new to this it is hard to find them but most everything usually can be bought locally, or many can be made from common chemicals and fertilizers.
you need to read the forum almost all of your questions have been answered, you will get information on how to find chemicals, many different processes are discussed, many of very knowledeable people have spelled out in detail processes and help with problems with them.
you will not learn to do this without preperation and study, 
after you do that, and need help almost everybody here will help you to the best of there ability.


----------



## Lino1406 (Nov 29, 2008)

Why not put it in A/P?
and wash the silver chloride formed
with ammoniac or thiosulphate (fixer)?


----------



## butcher (Nov 29, 2008)

if you are talking about 14 karat acid peroxide would have a hard time with it.
silver shields itself from HCl with oxides ,making it almost impossible to dissolve and the gold will not disolve either. so basically it doesn't work on karat gold.

for that matter even nitric acid which easily dissolves silver has a very hard time getting to silver in high karat gold so you inquart it, giving it a higher silver content so nitric will dissolve the base metals out of it.

I would inquart, shot,dissolve base metals with nitric (poor mans will work), incenerate, wash,and use Aqua regia(poor mans ok),precipitate and redo it and melt read up on Harolds posts if this be your choice he has explained everything in detail.

there can be several ways to recover gold, different techniques work on different sources.

you can learn to do this, but if you start tying money and gold up into it you should study enough to get a basic understanding of it, believe me even then you will run into problems, and mistakes, but you will have a good idea of how to handle them and not create youself more problems, and studying can be half the fun of this. and it can get expensive fast if you don't.

maybe pick a source of gold you intend to process study all the information you can on how to process it, pick a process to use that will work with your source of gold , then look into collecting items or chemicals needed, study MSDS and saftey information, ect---- all the information you will need is here --- even download hokes book from here read it, 
before you know it you will be recovering and refineing gold.

there is a lot of help here for you, but dont expect us to do your homework, it would be easier to hand you some gold,  

have you visited steves website?

good luck


----------

